# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل مباشر وحصري : المريخ v الإعلاميين .. ودية

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*سنتطلق عند الثالثة عصراً بتوقيت القاهرة مباراة المريخ الودية الاولي بمعسكر القاهرة امام فريق الاعلاميين احد اندية الدوري الممتاز(ب) بمصر .
سنقوم بالنقل المباشر لمجريات اللقاء المرتقب فكونوا معنا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تشكيلة مباراة اليوم: جمال سالم .. بلة جابر .. امير كمال .. الريح علي .. مصعب عمر .. راجي ..سالمون .. ايممن .. بكري .. وانغا
                        	*

----------


## محمد الدسوقي

*تسلم يا ملك
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*حارسنك
                        	*

----------


## احمد سليمان

*اهو منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في الإنتظار يا حبيب علي أحر من الجمر
ربنا ينجح المساعي ويحقق المأمول من التجارب
*

----------


## لعوتة

*...........3:22..........
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*في اخبار
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*قلوبنا معك يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*اتمني ان يستفيد الفريق  و الجهاز الفني من التجربه  و تساعد علي انسجام الفرقه 

بالتوفيق يا كولا  و معاك بكل الاحاسيس  و اللهفه  

احمر خطر سيد الكفر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (54 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,نادرالداني,adile alsjre,محمد احمد حسن,محمد عثمان شمو,محمد طارق,alastaz,نور الخطيب,المكاجر,الجامرابي,امير حسن,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو همام,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,اينرامو,استرلينى,diaamahi,بله بلال,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الشفت,hagar,خال عمر,ياسر عمر,حافظ ابراهيم دقنس الطاهر,حبيب العجب,يسن احمد النجار,جزراوي و افتخر,Kamal Satti,KOLA MOHAMMED,mohamed mamoun,mozamel1,Mudather taj elsir,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,سمير كرمة,شمس العمدة,sara saif,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عاطف الشيخ,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود الباقر,ودالامام,ودالطاهر
*

----------


## ود من الله

*التقرير النهائي يا كولا يعني الدفاع من الحارس والكور الوصلات والصداها والمسكها بعد داك الدفاع الالتحام وقوته واستخلاص الكورة من دون فاول او اندفاع وبداية الهجمه ومن ثم النص والهجوم  والمرارة بوجه عام ومدى استفادة المريخ منها
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (54 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)





yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,abdoun,نادرالداني,adile alsjre,محمد احمد حسن,محمد عثمان شمو,محمد طارق,alastaz,نور الخطيب,المكاجر,الجامرابي,امير حسن,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبد الوهاب,السيد,انور عبدون,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابو همام,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,اينرامو,استرلينى,diaamahi,بله بلال,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الشفت,hagar,خال عمر,ياسر عمر,حافظ ابراهيم دقنس الطاهر,حبيب العجب,يسن احمد النجار,جزراوي و افتخر,Kamal Satti,KOLA MOHAMMED,mohamed mamoun,mozamel1,Mudather taj elsir,Muhammed,Musab Wadshendi,سمير كرمة,شمس العمدة,sara saif,على الصغير,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,عاطف الشيخ,فراس الشفيع,ود من الله,ود الباقر,ودالامام,ودالطاهر



اللهم  زد وبارك  ان شاء  الله ديمه  مجتمعين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*نتيجة طيبه ووفرة في الهجمات شي اطمن تسلم ياكولا يارائع
                        	*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*مشكور يا كولا ويارب موسم كلو انتصارات 
*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور  حبيبنا   كوﻻ   على  المجهود  الوافر   ونسال   الله  يوفقك
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــولاااا ..ابدعت والله وتب ما قصرت بارك الله فيك وأسعدك دنيا وآخـــرة يا كـــــــــــولا  ..ياالله بعد كده أمشي ارتاح وبعدين برواااقه  اكتب لينا التقرير عن مستوى االمباراة واللاعبين وليك الف تحية ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف مبروك نتيجة ممتازة إن دلت تدل علي قوة هجومية ضاربة
اللهم احفظهم ووفقهم واحميهم من العين والحسد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً كولا وفي انتظار الصور إن شاء الله تكون الشبكة قوية وما تخذلك
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شكرا الحبيب كولا علي النقل المباشر للمباراه و دائما منتصر يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الف شكر الحبيب كولا 

مؤشر علي  الهجوم  المتواصل  نتمني ان تتواصل التجارب لتحقيق الانسجام 
بين اللاعبين ........  احمر خطر سيد الكفر
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم الرائع كولا
                        	*

----------


## adile alsjre

*كم انتهت المباره
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مشكووووووووووووور الحبيب كولا وفقك الله  ******دى مباراة ودية واعصابنا متوترة يارب الجد كيييييييييييييف ؟؟؟؟اللهم انصر المريخ دوما وابعد عنه  عين الحسود 
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*الشكر الجزيل للأستاذ كولا. مع تمنياتنا للزعيم بالتوفيق.
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*يا كولا الموضوع طرشق ولا شنو الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الكوره انتهت كم 
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين على النصر المؤازر
                        	*

----------


## adile alsjre

*وين النتبجه ىاكولا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ ابراهيم دقنس الطاهر

*المريخ يكسب الاعلاميين بثلاثية المدينة وعبدو جابر  ووانغا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ ابراهيم دقنس الطاهر

*المريخ يكسب فريق الاعلامين المصري بثلاثية العقرب ووانعا وعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## حافظ ابراهيم دقنس الطاهر

*المريخ يكسب فريق الاعلامين المصري بثلاثية العقرب ووانعا وعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله 
مشكور ياحبيب ودمت يانجم السعد
                        	*

----------

